# Searching for vocal music for oboe and baritone



## cppursell (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi all! First post on the forum, glad to be here. My friend is an excellent oboist, and he and I are looking to record something together for fun. We have performed several Bach Cantatas, and do already have another aria in mind (BWV 56), but are searching for good repertoire that features both of us well. I'm a bass-baritone, but can sing a good range of baritone rep. Are there any good early (i.e. Handel) works, all the way up to Romantic and modern that you can recommend to us? If you're curious, here's a recording we did together this year: Link

Thanks in advance for your advice!
-Christian


----------

